# Custom Rod Builders in Houston area???



## mwbmod74

Im wanting to get my wife a custom crappie pole built...mainly because she wants pink and well I figure if she dont mind goin fishin I dont mind gettin her a fancy one of a kind rig... Anyone have any suggestions on a rod builder in the Houston area?/?


----------



## younggun55

Allen pierce...... www.mycustomrod.com


----------



## Whitebassfisher

mwbmod74 said:


> Im wanting to get my wife a custom crappie pole built...mainly because she wants pink and well I figure if she dont mind goin fishin I dont mind gettin her a fancy one of a kind rig... Anyone have any suggestions on a rod builder in the Houston area?/?


You are a wise man!


----------



## conk

Heck, I can build you a crappie one.


----------



## patfatdaddy

I've been told I build some crappie rods. 
Allen Pierce would be an excellent choice. He does beautiful work. 
Pat


----------



## Bill Cason

You can't go wrong with a member of the Texas Rodbuilder's.


----------



## V-Bottom

12 ft. pink cane pole would be fine.....Lloyd Pepper in Galv. making custom poles for 40+ yrs.


----------



## Fishtoys

*Crappie*

Ultra lite rod 1 to 5 lb class. Allen Pierce, any Texas Rod builder. Post your pix


----------



## Savage Rods

Bill Cason said:


> You can't go wrong with a member of the Texas Rodbuilder's.


I agree


----------



## apslp

Well guys I would love to help this guy out but I am pretty full up. I would not be able to get to anything until after Feb. He might want to get with Kyle, aka: Coastal Bent here on 2 cool.. he is in Austin but can ship to you, or Pat, or any TRB member
Thanks Allen


----------



## J L Dunn

mwbmod74 said:


> Im wanting to get my wife a custom crappie pole built...mainly because she wants pink and well I figure if she dont mind goin fishin I dont mind gettin her a fancy one of a kind rig... Anyone have any suggestions on a rod builder in the Houston area?/?


Many Texas rod builders belong to the Texas Rod Builders...google their name and contact them. I did not see a list of members, but they should be able to place you in contact with quite a few.

A member of this forum, GoAgs, out of D/FW, although not in the Houston area, could probably provide your needs.

Thanks,

JLD


----------

